# Applying for a passport in UK



## resursval

Do you need to know the dad's passport number and date and place of issue?
If you don't know these details, what can you do to get a passport?
If you have his birth certificate and he's on your child's birth certificate shouldn't that be enough?
Also does he need to sign the passport application (we have never been married and I have sole custody in Sweden).


----------



## Gunnhilde

I can answer about the UK father's passport at least. I wrote a letter accompanying mine that I was unable to get my father's passport number because we were estranged. The birth registration with him listed as the father and proof of marriage was adequate (I think that law concerning legitimacy has changed for children born recently).

Hope that helped. :thumbup:


----------



## resursval

Thanks for replying. 
We were never married. The only thing I have to prove he is my daughter's dad and she is entitled to UK passport is her birth certificate naming both him and me, and then I also have his birth certificate. 
I did find the passport website but I did not understand everything of it and I am just so sad for my daughter's sake now if she won't be able to get UK passport because of FOB being an asshole and won't even help his own blood...


----------



## lindblum

I'm not a single parent, but i think i can help with this - I am british but husband is not. When I applied for my first daughters passport 3 yrs ago, i needed my husbands passport number and some info on his family.
Did you download the application form off the website? Which part do you not understand? what is your status in the uk if you dont mind my asking?

also, only one parent is required to sign, and you will also require someone unrelated to you who has known you a set number of years in a professional job or a teacher or doctor to also sign the form.


----------



## Gunnhilde

resursval said:


> Thanks for replying.
> We were never married. The only thing I have to prove he is my daughter's dad and she is entitled to UK passport is her birth certificate naming both him and me, and then I also have his birth certificate.
> I did find the passport website but I did not understand everything of it and I am just so sad for my daughter's sake now if she won't be able to get UK passport because of FOB being an asshole and won't even help his own blood...

If the child was born after 2006 then it is ok to not have been married.

If the child was born before 2006, the child is not a UK citizen.

To file you'll need:

_If the child was born outside the UK
IPS needs to see the child's full birth certificate* showing parents' details and one of the following:

section 4 of the application form completed with the British passport details for either parent**

UK birth certificate for either parent**

Home Office certificate of registration or naturalisation for either parent**

the passport that was valid at the time of the child's birth for either parent**

Note*: if the child has a birth certificate issued by a British consulate or high commission, you do not need to send any other documents.
Note**: if you are sending the father's documents, you also must send the parents' marriage certificate if the child was born before 1 July 2006. _

I was able to obtain my father's birth certificate from the online records request. Was your child registered at birth at the UK embassy? That alone would be the only document that you would need.


----------



## resursval

Oh no:( I do not have his passport number and neither will he give the details to me.
Does this mean my child will be denied a UK passport because her "dad" is a genuine asshole?:(


----------



## resursval

Gunnhilde said:


> resursval said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> We were never married. The only thing I have to prove he is my daughter's dad and she is entitled to UK passport is her birth certificate naming both him and me, and then I also have his birth certificate.
> I did find the passport website but I did not understand everything of it and I am just so sad for my daughter's sake now if she won't be able to get UK passport because of FOB being an asshole and won't even help his own blood...
> 
> If the child was born after 2006 then it is ok to not have been married.
> 
> If the child was born before 2006, the child is not a UK citizen.
> 
> To file you'll need:
> 
> _If the child was born outside the UK
> IPS needs to see the child's full birth certificate* showing parents' details and one of the following:
> 
> section 4 of the application form completed with the British passport details for either parent**
> 
> UK birth certificate for either parent**
> 
> Home Office certificate of registration or naturalisation for either parent**
> 
> the passport that was valid at the time of the child's birth for either parent**
> 
> Note*: if the child has a birth certificate issued by a British consulate or high commission, you do not need to send any other documents.
> Note**: if you are sending the father's documents, you also must send the parents' marriage certificate if the child was born before 1 July 2006. _
> 
> I was able to obtain my father's birth certificate from the online records request. Was your child registered at birth at the UK embassy? That alone would be the only document that you would need.Click to expand...

She has been registered as a UK citizen at the embassy in Stockholm. I can order her a birthcertificate any time however this form here scares the crap out of me: https://centralcontent.fco.gov.uk/resources/en/pdf/central-content-pdfs/form-c2.pdf

And the guidance pdf saying passport will be denied if passport details aren't held (if I understood it correctly?):https://centralcontent.fco.gov.uk/resources/en/pdf/central-content-pdfs/c2-walkthru.pdf

"Make sure alldetails of your father are provided here, including British Passport details if held
NOTE: Child applicants claim through their parents so without these details a passport will not be issued
If applicable this section must be completed
SECTION 2"


----------



## lindblum

I don't know... can you try writing a letter explaining your situation as Gunnhilde above mentioned? 

good luck


----------



## lindblum

your child is entitled to one based on these two articles : ww.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Passports/Applyingforaneworrenewedchildpassport/DG_174105
and https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Passports/WhoiseligibleforaBritishpassport/DG_174145

and quote:
_*A note on fathers

Until July 2006, unmarried British fathers could not pass on their British nationality.

If you were born before then, your father&#8217;s British nationality will pass to you only if he was married to your mother. It does not matter if they were married before or after you were born._


----------



## resursval

lindblum said:


> your child is entitled to one based on these two articles : ww.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Passports/Applyingforaneworrenewedchildpassport/DG_174105
> and https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Passports/WhoiseligibleforaBritishpassport/DG_174145
> 
> and quote:
> _*A note on fathers
> 
> Until July 2006, unmarried British fathers could not pass on their British nationality.
> 
> If you were born before then, your fathers British nationality will pass to you only if he was married to your mother. It does not matter if they were married before or after you were born._
> 
> Also, you would be using the 'first passport form'

Thank you, what worries me is that they (look under section 2) write "Make sure alldetails of your father are provided here, including British Passport details if held
NOTE: Child applicants claim through their parents so without these details a passport will not be issued
If applicable this section must be completed"

And I do not have FOB's passport details and they write "NOTE: Child applicants claim through their parents so without these details a passport will not be issued".
Am I right to be worried?
Is there no protection at all for children with asshole-fathers?


----------



## Gunnhilde

resursval said:


> She has been registered as a UK citizen at the embassy in Stockholm. I can order her a birthcertificate any time however this form here scares the crap out of me: https://centralcontent.fco.gov.uk/resources/en/pdf/central-content-pdfs/form-c2.pdf
> 
> And the guidance pdf saying passport will be denied if passport details aren't held (if I understood it correctly?):https://centralcontent.fco.gov.uk/resources/en/pdf/central-content-pdfs/c2-walkthru.pdf
> 
> "Make sure alldetails of your father are provided here, including British Passport details if held
> NOTE: Child applicants claim through their parents so without these details a passport will not be issued
> If applicable this section must be completed
> SECTION 2"

If she is a citizen, then she is a citizen. That can't be taken away. I would write the letter (and do include the situation you described in the other thread about your pregnancy and his behavior) and include your sole custody paperwork (in English). 

If worst comes to worst, she'll have to wait until she's 16. That isn't all that terrible. She's still welcome to reside in the UK before and after that at will, even without a UK passport. I lived in the UK without mine for a long time (I was born in America).

Don't bother calling the help line because they are useless. When I called they didn't even know that you could register a birth abroad. :dohh:

I think they want to make sure you are not planning on abducting the child. With my daughter's American passport application normally both parents have to appear in person to apply. However, they accepted my sole custody in lieu of that. 

This might sound like a stupid question, but why would you need the UK one when you've got the Swedish one? You'd think the Swedish one would be preferable. I mean, mine will have both Danish/American passports but America isn't part of the EU and all....


----------



## resursval

Gunnhilde said:


> resursval said:
> 
> 
> She has been registered as a UK citizen at the embassy in Stockholm. I can order her a birthcertificate any time however this form here scares the crap out of me: https://centralcontent.fco.gov.uk/resources/en/pdf/central-content-pdfs/form-c2.pdf
> 
> And the guidance pdf saying passport will be denied if passport details aren't held (if I understood it correctly?):https://centralcontent.fco.gov.uk/resources/en/pdf/central-content-pdfs/c2-walkthru.pdf
> 
> "Make sure alldetails of your father are provided here, including British Passport details if held
> NOTE: Child applicants claim through their parents so without these details a passport will not be issued
> If applicable this section must be completed
> SECTION 2"
> 
> If she is a citizen, then she is a citizen. That can't be taken away. I would write the letter (and do include the situation you described in the other thread about your pregnancy and his behavior) and include your sole custody paperwork (in English).
> 
> If worst comes to worst, she'll have to wait until she's 16. That isn't all that terrible. She's still welcome to reside in the UK before and after that at will, even without a UK passport. I lived in the UK without mine for a long time (I was born in America).
> 
> Don't bother calling the help line because they are useless. When I called they didn't even know that you could register a birth abroad. :dohh:
> 
> I think they want to make sure you are not planning on abducting the child. With my daughter's American passport application normally both parents have to appear in person to apply. However, they accepted my sole custody in lieu of that.
> 
> This might sound like a stupid question, but why would you need the UK one when you've got the Swedish one? You'd think the Swedish one would be preferable. I mean, mine will have both Danish/American passports but America isn't part of the EU and all....Click to expand...

Two reasons really, actually three:
1) commonwealth countries
2) to show her she does have a dad and a right to that culture
3) to show him that she is entitled to be a UK citizen and hold a UK passport.

Just feels like an awful amount of money to risk to get the application denied (about £160). Helpline, bet they will be as terrible as you said. Do you know where I could actually try to get a real answer to my dilemma?
Thank you so much for taking your time to help me out.


----------



## Gunnhilde

It is a lot of money to risk. I honestly could not get an answer before I sent mine in. I just hoped they would be nice. :shrug:

You can ask over here:

https://britishexpats.com/forum/

Both me and another friend (who also isn't in contact with her British dad) were unable to get answers from the British embassies or the e-mail help either. Totally awful. I'm sorry that you are going through this. :hugs:

You are right that your daughter has a right to that culture. I've always stayed strong with mine and my British family, even after my bio-dad left at 2 years old. They always welcomed me with open arms. 

That birth registration from the embassy is as good as gold in terms of citizenship and that alone is all the proof she'll ever need.

I don't know how old your daughter is or what stage you are in of dealing with being a single mother, but can I offer some words of wisdom? I spent my whole life chasing down my father's lineage and identifying myself with it trying to fill some hole that he left. It never worked. My DF on the other hand doesn't know his father or his name and doesn't care. His mother felt it best to distance the two. I'd say it has worked out well. 

Well, I hope it works out for you. :hugs:


----------



## resursval

Gunnhilde said:


> It is a lot of money to risk. I honestly could not get an answer before I sent mine in. I just hoped they would be nice. :shrug:
> 
> You can ask over here:
> 
> https://britishexpats.com/forum/
> 
> Both me and another friend (who also isn't in contact with her British dad) were unable to get answers from the British embassies or the e-mail help either. Totally awful. I'm sorry that you are going through this. :hugs:
> 
> You are right that your daughter has a right to that culture. I've always stayed strong with mine and my British family, even after my bio-dad left at 2 years old. They always welcomed me with open arms.
> 
> That birth registration from the embassy is as good as gold in terms of citizenship and that alone is all the proof she'll ever need.
> 
> I don't know how old your daughter is or what stage you are in of dealing with being a single mother, but can I offer some words of wisdom? I spent my whole life chasing down my father's lineage and identifying myself with it trying to fill some hole that he left. It never worked. My DF on the other hand doesn't know his father or his name and doesn't care. His mother felt it best to distance the two. I'd say it has worked out well.
> 
> Well, I hope it works out for you. :hugs:

Thank you for helping me. When she finds him she will sadly find out what an asshole he is. He has told me himself, and he also told me that he will tell her the reason why he isn't in her life- me. Which obviously isn't true at all.


----------



## ravenmel

My ex is from Norway and I'm British. It's not true that she is british just because she was born here,it's to do with mum, dad and the grandparents as annoying as that is especially if born after 1982 . 

With the father's details the form become too complication so what I did was not fill in the father's details, I just left it blank and yes his on my daughter's birth certificate and I got the passport. It might be different if you don't have his details and your swedish coz him being british makes her british if that makes sense otherwise you'll have to apply for a swedish passport for her.


----------



## resursval

ravenmel said:


> My ex is from Norway and I'm British. It's not true that she is british just because she was born here,it's to do with mum, dad and the grandparents as annoying as that is especially if born after 1982 .
> 
> With the father's details the form become too complication so what I did was not fill in the father's details, I just left it blank and yes his on my daughter's birth certificate and I got the passport. It might be different if you don't have his details and your swedish coz him being british makes her british if that makes sense otherwise you'll have to apply for a swedish passport for her.

Yes I am Swedish and her dad British. What I don't understand is why do they need his passport details when I already has a BC from the British Embassy saying she is a British citizen?
It makes no sense to me:(


----------



## ravenmel

To confirm his ID because you don't use ID to get the BC and also for kidnapping laws.They change the law in 2006 I think, before almost all children born here could be classed as british but now one of the parents have to be british and you have to prove it hence the passport info. I believe you can apply alone if you've been living in the uk registered for 5 years plus but again you'll need to prove it.

To be honest I'd just leave the area blank and apply with just your details coz I know plently of people who applied without the father's info and still get the child's passport. One lady I know is french, she applied alone and got her son's passport.If they have questions they'll write to you and advice you on what to do next.


----------



## resursval

ravenmel said:


> To confirm his ID because you don't use ID to get the BC and also for kidnapping laws.They change the law in 2006 I think, before almost all children born here could be classed as british but now one of the parents have to be british and you have to prove it hence the passport info. I believe you can apply alone if you've been living in the uk registered for 5 years plus but again you'll need to prove it.
> 
> To be honest I'd just leave the area blank and apply with just your details coz I know plently of people who applied without the father's info and still get the child's passport. One lady I know is french, she applied alone and got her son's passport.If they have questions they'll write to you and advice you on what to do next.

Still don't get it when she was born in Sweden and has sent so many papers to the British embassy here to prove everything is in order. I'm not living in UK now but I might consider going there for a holiday lets say 1-2 weeks if it would be easier getting a passport done there!
And I looked at the website and it says if I fail to enter the passport details for the parent which the child is claiming citizenship through the passport application will be denied. 
Surely that must oblige for those not UK citizens that does not hold a BC?


On their website it says "Contact Us:

If you cannot find the information you need on the website, you could contact the Careline Passport Information Line at +44 208 082 4723 (Credit Card Line - calls will be charged at £0.72 per minute plus VAT) 21:00 Sunday UK time &#8211; 01:30 Saturday UK time (24 hour service). Please be aware that you will be charged for this call so try the website first.

For customers with hearing difficulties, a Text phone service is available by contacting +44 1750 725368.

Please do not contact us before the expected processing/delivery time as detailed above. We will not be able to give further information and you will be charged for this call."

But if I can't call them before I sent in the application how will I then get any help from them?:(


----------



## Gunnhilde

You can call them with questions before you send it in but they charge a fee. They aren't going to be very helpful at all. :shrug:


----------



## Shezza84uk

As I had to go through this with my DD, I am not British bit FOB is a British Citizen. The law states that unless your child was born before 1981 he or she is British by birth after 1981 he or she is only British if both parents are British and married. This law changed in 2006 where a child is entitled to British Citizenship if either parent has a British passport they ask for the passport number and a copy of the birth certificate as it shows the parent in this case her father accepted paternity they then see if your child is entitled based on the parents nationality...

That being said this only applies if the child was born in the UK if not he/she will need to be neutralized on grounds of claiming British nationality by ancestry/parentage due to being born outside the UK.

Hope this helps


----------



## ravenmel

If she was born it Sweden and you want a British passport you'll have to get his details, I believe he may have to sign the form too.I thought you said she was born in the UK?

It might not even be worth it. My ex wanted to get our daughter a Norwegian passport I said no, if he tries to obtain one without me it's very hard to do, also if he does manage to fool the passport office I can have it cancels as I didn't give consent.
I know that if she ended up with a Norwegian and British passport when our daughter is 18 she'll have to choose which nationality she wants to be so she'll lose one of the passports anyway .Not really worth the headache coz she won't have a dual citizenship make sure Sweden doesn't have the same rules.


----------



## resursval

Gunnhilde said:


> You can call them with questions before you send it in but they charge a fee. They aren't going to be very helpful at all. :shrug:

A disgrace really, one would think they had a proper customer service considering the seriousness of holding a passport for a citizen..


----------



## resursval

Shezza84uk said:


> As I had to go through this with my DD, I am not British bit FOB is a British Citizen. The law states that unless your child was born before 1981 he or she is British by birth after 1981 he or she is only British if both parents are British and married. This law changed in 2006 where a child is entitled to British Citizenship if either parent has a British passport they ask for the passport number and a copy of the birth certificate as it shows the parent in this case her father accepted paternity they then see if your child is entitled based on the parents nationality...
> 
> That being said this only applies if the child was born in the UK if not he/she will need to be neutralized on grounds of claiming British nationality by ancestry/parentage due to being born outside the UK.
> 
> Hope this helps

But my daughter is already a British citizen.


----------



## resursval

ravenmel said:


> If she was born it Sweden and you want a British passport you'll have to get his details, I believe he may have to sign the form too.I thought you said she was born in the UK?
> 
> It might not even be worth it. My ex wanted to get our daughter a Norwegian passport I said no, if he tries to obtain one without me it's very hard to do, also if he does manage to fool the passport office I can have it cancels as I didn't give consent.
> I know that if she ended up with a Norwegian and British passport when our daughter is 18 she'll have to choose which nationality she wants to be so she'll lose one of the passports anyway .Not really worth the headache coz she won't have a dual citizenship make sure Sweden doesn't have the same rules.

Yes I understand this but how can they deny a British citizen to hold a British passport just because her father decided to be an asshole and won't send me his passport nr and date and place of issue?


----------

